# Stocking a 29G!



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I need help stocking my 29G! I just want one centerpiece fish, some type of bottom dweller (maybe a rainbow or red tail?), and one small school. I also REALLY like one type of fish.. Its bad that i dont know what it is .. I has a longish slender body and a bright red nose? It might be schooling? Someone please help!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Rummy nose tetras? 
They are my absolute favourite little fish apart from Bettas. They zip up and down the length of the tank in very tight schools. It looks amazing. Also Id go rainbow shark, just because in my opinion they look nicer.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe thats it! thanks! can they go in a 29G ? maybe with a gold gourami? or angel?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yep they are pretty small wee things. I had mine with a few angels, just make sure you either get small angels or big rummies since the angels might feel a bit peckish and take a few of your rummies, once the rums are full grown and the angles have grown up with them they usually keep to their own business. A gourami would be gentler on them


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Rainbow sharks are quite shy and ours doesn't get anything off the bottom. I like loaches as they clean the bottom well. I like blue gouramis and pearls as centerpiece fish. Barbs are nice schooling fish I believe.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What about cories for the bottom? So fun to watch.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

i like cories but i want like a single fish for the bottom. also, are angels suited for my tank?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

How deep is the tank? You could probably fit a pair of angels in it


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Unless the pair of angels are a mated pair then things will get pretty ugly. Angelfish are cichlids and almost all cichlids have an attitude. This gets even worse when they are spawning. They will chase away anything that comes near. If you want a spawning pair of angels, you won't be able to keep the rummynose in the tank. 

A better centerpiece fish would be a smaller gourami like the dwarf or the honey gourami. I have a 29 gal stocked with three honey gourami and twelve tetra. Everyone gets along just fine. Honey gourami are the most peaceful of the small gourami. Larger gourami like gold gourami will not work in a tank that size.

As for the bottom dweller, a rainbow shark is not a good idea (read more here). They grow to 6 inches and need a larger tank than a 29 gal. Most places recommend a 55 gal or larger. It's not that they need the large water volume, it's that they need a large surface area as they are active. A better single bottom dweller would be one of the small pleco like bristlenose or bulldog pleco or a twig catfish.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish i saw your comment earlier.. I would have gotten a homey gouramis! I got one gold  and three kuhli loaches..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You should really return the gold gourami. They get way too big for that size tank; a six inch fish won't be happy in a 29 gal tank. They can also turn nasty as they age. 

But kuhli loaches are great! I have about 9 in my 29 gal and love them to bits. :3 When you return the gourami, you should get more kuhli loaches. They are highly social fish and do best in groups of six or more kuhli loaches. They can also be reclusive in small groups.


----------

